# 1972 GTO Horn Relay location???



## 1972goat (Feb 2, 2011)

I need to pass Texas state inspection and suspect that my horn relay is shot...I looked everywhere for it Does anyone out there know where this relay is? Is it on top of the bumber frame on the right side of front? I really exhaused all possible locations. Thank you:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

On my 70 I think its the relay above the master cylinder to the right. Good luck.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It will look like this......


----------

